# Funny Pics



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone have some new funny horse pics to post?

Toby from 2 days ago


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Maybe its the picture... but he looks.... VERY chubby 


Pretty though


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

haha, that is awesome! his face looks like it has been photoshopped with the twisty/smudgy tool thing haha.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoL, it looks like he's saying, "Blehhhhh!"



Here are a couple of silly ones that I have on my computer...

The first one is Annie (my horse), taken at a completely odd angle, which makes her large, plain head look _extremely _plain and large (lol, I swear, it's not quite as bad as this picture depicts). Not to mention she is a skinny, gangly thing...my boyfriend calls her "heifer" because he says she looks just like a milk-cow. :lol:

The second is a Morgan cross mare we know and love, named Sunshine, mid-yawn.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Maybe its the picture... but he looks.... VERY chubby
> 
> 
> Pretty though


He is a little chunky looking but really he is just one of those broad built QH's. The vet was out today and said he looks awesome.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

kinda looks like he just saw something he really didnt wanna see..............


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*my gals and boy*

do they have to be horses? cause If they are all pets I'll fill up 3 page thats just the amount of animals I have lol
here are my guys 
angel and gerrie thought funny one of gerrie doin the stallion stand lol








cocoa aww lol








maggie








maggie again R.I.P.








angel with her ears forward no way lol


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

gerrie aww lil man








my sister bd lil guys so cute 
*rats* aaaa run away lol








crystal with _*stuff*_


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

gerrie aww lil man








my sister bd lil guys so cute 
*rats* aaaa run away lol








crystal with _*stuff*_


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

so sorry bout that umm 
bye


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

lol :lol: Skye loves to make funny faces


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

love the second one



> lol :lol: Skye loves to make funny faces :grin:


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*got funny in one!! lol*

give tough twister a hole new meaning lol


> Anyone have some new funny horse pics to post?
> 
> Toby from 2 days ago
> 
> ...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My horses love to give me funny shots haha!

























































































more in a minute...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha I was weaning him, he was not stalled next to his mom but the stall door was open and he was out playing and went in, and well.... lol!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Is there something in my teeth?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome pics!! :lol:


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hahahah. great shots everyone! keep em'coming


----------



## Barrel_racer_0 (May 12, 2008)




----------

